# 5 new towers in Dubai land



## Ben_Burj (Aug 28, 2005)

Source: http://www.albayan.ae/servlet/Satel...pagename=Albayan/Article/FullDetail&c=Article

What we know for the moment is that they are in down town 
the first one is 33 floor high 
the second 30
the third 28
the fourth 28
and the fifth 38


----------



## dubaiflo (Jan 3, 2005)

rather boring.
maybe these are part of the city or city of arabia.


----------



## Dubai-Lover (Jul 4, 2004)

can somebody check if the name "city of arabia" or galadari is mentioned in the article
this is the only way to find out where exactly they are

looking at it, just average


----------



## *UofT* (Jul 25, 2004)

Ok new towers.. what else is new in dubai.. :lol:


----------



## Ben_Burj (Aug 28, 2005)

Dubai-Lover said:


> can somebody check if the name "city of arabia" or galadari is mentioned in the article
> this is the only way to find out where exactly they are
> 
> looking at it, just average



No it is not the Galadari but a saudi group called al-suwaidani.


----------



## Qatar4Ever (Feb 3, 2004)

oh wow ...


----------



## Skoulikimou (Aug 20, 2004)

i like them very conservative towers


----------



## Dubai-Lover (Jul 4, 2004)

but is the name city of arabia mentioned?
if not they could be everywhere else in dubailand


----------



## Alle (Sep 23, 2005)

Nice they are all connected ^^.


----------



## Trances (May 19, 2003)

good enought


----------

